# Random PSN Messages



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

this week, i've have half a dozen random 'invites' from people i don't know for games i don't have.....

is it some sort of bug/virus or am i attracting perverts? :doublesho


----------



## swedge (Jun 15, 2009)

im getting them too, something about nhl2009 or something


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah I have some cracking messages lol!

Not a virus just people inviting randoms to their games!


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

swedge said:


> im getting them too, something about nhl2009 or something


yeah mine were for NHL and Tekken..... :spam:


----------

